

The Bailout Question That Must Be Asked Before Passage - fallentimes
http://blogmaverick.com/2008/09/29/the-bailout-question-that-must-be-asked-before-passage/

======
SwellJoe
From the article:

 _Let me say that again. A Democratic win could give them the right to appoint
the King of the Financial World and let that person spend whatever they want,
up to 700 Billion dollars. Have you heard anything scarier in your adult life
?_

I can say one thing scarier:

A Republican win could give them the right to appoint the King of the
Financial World and let that person spend whatever they want, up to 700
Billion dollars.

With Palin, we've seen how well John McCain picks people for vital positions.
I'd take a gamble with Obama before letting McCain pick the person
distributing $700 billion. But, I think I'd rather it all be done a bit more
sanely and a bit more responsibly.

